# Eco tech tc200 thermostat problem HELP



## Willspyrou (Nov 4, 2014)

So my Eco tech tc200 thermostat seems to be busted
for som reason the temperature changed itself to 50c 
so I went to change it back to what it should be and as I press lower and lower it gets to 49.1 once I get to 49 in then changes back to 50?
is the thermostat completely busted or is there a way that I can fix it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beans (Nov 5, 2014)

Nah probs might wanna ditch it. Don't use a faulty thermo under any circumstances.


----------



## MrVic (Nov 7, 2014)

Buy a Habistat thermostat. Digital dimming will cost you $160 from the Herp Shop. Reportedly one of the better thermostats around.


----------



## MrVic (Feb 26, 2015)

My EcoTech thermostat is dead. The lighting side works but the heater side is no more. 
Less than a year old. 
Going to try for a refund and then replace it with the Habistat. 
My other Habistat is going great guns.


----------



## jjryan (Feb 27, 2015)

I have had about 20 Ecotech all stop working around six months old. The lighting side works but the heater side will not work and i had 2 catch fire. I dont use them anymore got a refund on all of them


----------



## MrVic (Mar 13, 2015)

No refund, just a new EcoTech with an additional 12 months warranty


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 13, 2015)

Eco-tech = Firestarter.

I personally know of several of these that have started fires when they fail. Then there is the 'blank screen' issues and the 'locking on' thermostat issue. I thought all of mine were great too until they started failing, and one melted (but didnt catch fire thankfully). Then I researched and learnt of the other cases where fires were actually started.

These were not 'on-offs'.....


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 13, 2015)

Throw it in the bin and buy a real one or set up your enclosures with a heat source sized so that you don't need to worry about a thermostat.


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 18, 2015)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Throw it in the bin and buy a real one or set up your enclosures with a heat source sized so that you don't need to worry about a thermostat.



What he said.......I rarely use a thermostat these days. Heat sources are and enclosures are matched to provide the correct temp without them.


----------



## KarenJet (May 20, 2015)

Hi, would you still have this thermostat? I have just bought a second hand one, TC200 and it doesn't have any instructions? Would you have a copy of them at all?


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 20, 2015)

Bin it .... get a separate simple thermostat and a separate timer and all will be good.


----------

